# Crappie Tournament Trail 2014



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thinking about starting a Crappie tournament trail 2014, will be based on the MWCD Lakes.........any suggestions welcome about entry fees........fish limits.......rules.......possible club fees...........Please message me privately with comments and suggestions.........also let me know if you may be interested in fishing these. It is "in the works" now depends on the amount of interest i see........may allow bank anglers and boats or just boats only.


Message me at Brian Huff on Facebook 
PLEASE do not leave questions or comments on here


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

anyone interested in fishing these ?? they are open to bank fishermen too


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What about those of us who do not frequent facebook ??


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

Hate to sound like a noob but what does MWCD Lakes stand for?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Private message me here on ogf


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I sent you a friend request on Facebook. It's Cody Hendershot 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

got ya buddy


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey Cody - Are you related to Jerry & Brenda Hendershot?


----------

